# Launch Sequence Initiated!!!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Four poor unsuspecting people have some destruction coming their way!

:arghhhh:

I through in Gerry's Super Bowl winnings just for effect. :biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap who Pissed in your Corn Flakes Mon!
Very nice arsenal--very Nice Indeed----


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Time to duck and cover...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Get em Dozer!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

nice one Dozer


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh and dont bother checking your profile to see if I looked at it. I have looked at WAY more than the number of bombs I launched.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Four?









Greetings! I am the Count. They call me the Count because I love to count things
Ha ha..lets see...1-2-3-4-5...I count Five Boxes

Oh...never mind...I didn't see the bit about Gerry...

I'll go stand here in the corner with this cone on my head


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Let the devistation begin!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I had to rub my eyes and again, I counted 5 boxes. Did you go to public school :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I had to rub my eyes and again, I counted 5 boxes. Did you go to public school :biggrin:


Actually yes but reread my OP.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet way to spread the wealth. Flint


----------



## mrwooly (Jan 31, 2008)

takes a generous soul to share the fruits so, well generously. Awesome dude.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

everyone hide


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Actually yes but reread my OP.


:roflmao::roflmao: That's why I teach in a public school!!!!:brick:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Uh Oh.... :huh_oh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, you packin nukes in there?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh_oh: - some bombs are being launched

:arghhhh: - _look out below!_


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Bombs away, Dozer


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well this cant be good...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done big Doze!!!!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

you the man dozer!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow wished my addy was on one of those...lol


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Some poor unsuspecting victims are fixin' to meet the business end of a bulldozer!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Yikes...the pain is on the way!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Dozer take a break brother!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::huh_oh:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta make room for my super bowl winnings... :biggrin:


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

His stealth bomber was last seen circling Bush Intercontinental......


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Make it stop!!

All I can hear is the sound of those treads running over my chest, and the smell of diesel fuel in my nose!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought that big box looked familiar. Thanks Mike!:biggrin:


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I"m Praying for those unfortunate souls


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Total destruction!


----------

